# Question for Advocates of a Pre 70 AD Revelation Date



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 18, 2008)

There are at least two conflicting chronological listings of NT books and Epistles. One supports the post 70 AD date and another the pre 70 AD date. Regarding the latter:

Where would the book of Revelation fall chronologically among the other NT books? In other words where would it's early date place it on the list with the other NT books/letters that were written? Before/after John's Epistles? Before/after 2 Timothy?


----------



## puritan lad (Feb 18, 2008)

David Clark has the Book of Revelation written prior to Peter's Epistles and the book of Hebrews, based on the New Heavenly Jerusalem and the references to the new heavens and new earth. I'll see if I can dig up the exact quote tonight.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2008)

Before 70 AD, but still last.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Before 70 AD, but still last.



Interesting, thank you.


----------

